# Brooklyn Bridge shots



## djschwalb (Apr 14, 2014)

this is my first post on photo forum, and I'm a beginning photographer.  Nice camera though.  What do you guys think of these NYC shots??

https://www.flickr.com/photos/123369638@N08/


----------

